# Tree pest Question



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a tree in my backyard and my wife mentioned yesterday that it looked like something is eating through it. I believe it is an Ash tree (Northern utah) but I think my wife properly diagnosed it in saying something is eating through it. Anyone have any last ditch efforts I could possibly try?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I would dig out samples of what's in that 3rd photo. Is it grub-like larvae & eggs?
At least the Emerald Ash Borer is still one state over.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

See if this link helps.
https://utahpests.usu.edu/ipm/notes_orn/list-treeshrubs/index


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I suggest you contact your Department of Agriculture or other state department with these pictures. They are the people who watch for new bad things and if anyone knows the next step they would.

We see ads here to watch out for the Emerald Ash Borer and that doesn't look anything like what they are showing us.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> I would dig out samples of what's in that 3rd photo. Is it grub-like larvae & eggs?
> At least the Emerald Ash Borer is still one state over.



I meant your last photo at the top of the cavity.


----------



## maxw72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I would dig out samples of what's in that 3rd photo. Is it grub-like larvae & eggs?
> At least the Emerald Ash Borer is still one state over.



We are actually getting some warnings to watch out for the Emerald Ash Borer here. We are lucky here in Utah to have Utah State University which is a big ag school who does a lot of services for residents. I’ve contacted and sent the pictures over to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...qAhUJVs0KHbZGCToQ7Al6BAgKECI&biw=1639&bih=751


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

If you have ash trees, might want to start injecting them with eab pesticide. Once they get into your tree, almost certain to die. I’ve lost one five tears ago and remaining two are struggling. Costs about $225 every two years but I started too late. Once symptoms show, tree is in danger. My 2 cents.


----------



## bobhammer (Jun 17, 2020)

I always go straight to termites when I see trees being destroyed like this. Had an apple tree in my yard that was infested with them. Ended up having to take it down. I was pissed. There was nothing I could do to save the tree.


----------

